

Redis 2.0.0 Stable is out - dzohrob
http://code.google.com/p/redis/wiki/Redis_2_0_0_Changelog?new

======
spicyj
Congrats, antirez. I know some of us were scared that VMware's acquisition of
you would be a bad thing, but you've clearly been doing just fine. Thanks for
everything!

~~~
antirez
Thank you guys, we have a wonderful community :)

VMware was really supportive since the start, it's really an impressive
experience, they behave _as part_ of the Redis community, it's amazing as when
I talk with VMware they just care about stability, documenting Redis well,
making users happy.

Another reason why I'm happy about how things are going for Redis is that it
is like an utility. Everybody is starting to use it because it does a simple
thing, is simple to build and to use. It's not perfect but it is very
accessible. I think this is how software should be in the first place, then
we'll have more time to improve, but I hope Redis will never lost his "take it
simple" soul.

Thanks!

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Not sure whether you are going to be able to answer this, but I have been
interested in how much use Redis has seen internally at VMware.

~~~
antirez
I don't have reliable data at hand, but what I can say is that VMware is
starting to use Redis and will do more in the future :)

------
dasil003
This is so exciting. Redis is an exquisite scalpel of scalability for those of
us optimizing legacy apps with hundreds of relational tables.

------
aaronblohowiak
MULTI/EXEC (transactions!) Pub/Sub, virtual memory! wooo!

(if you've been running on one of the betas, the change is that WATCH was
taken out.)

